# Curiosity: Other Forum Boards



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Just wondering how many members here are also on other forums that are directed towards model railroading.. for myself this is the one that I try to visit on a daily basis if possible .. but am also registered on FreeRails, the Model RailRoader magazine forum mrr-trains.com], TrainBoard, Model-RailRoad-Hobbyist, the Bachmann users forum, and Railroad Line ..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've already been "outed", I'm on OGR.  I also occasionally get to Classic Toy Trains.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've already been "outed", I'm on OGR.  I also occasionally get to Classic Toy Trains.


noting your signature, and what scale you run, I kinda think that it's to be expected for those two sites, and others relating to the scale that each user models ...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just here and ModelRailroadForums.com
Several people here that are on both


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

I participate in both MTF and OGR.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I occasionally go the any of the following:

trainboard;

Big Blue (The Gauge);

Atlas Rescue Forums;

Railroad Line;

ModelRailroadForums;

modelrailroadhobbyist; and

modelrailroader magazine (at trains.com)

Some of them get very little activity...they're dust bowls.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I visit here daily, but I model N, and there isn't a lot of N scale activity on this site, so I also visit 2 n scale forums.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I am on OGR and a few Facebook groups. Occasionally I go to CTT forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I forgot Facebook, I'm an admin of the High-Rail Modelers Tips & Tricks group, am I in more trouble?  To add to the horror, I'm even in one of the banner pictures!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I kinda forgot facebook as well ..I'm on Model Railroading on there ...lately some amazing On30? photo's there from an Al Judy ?? not sure about spellink


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The only other forum I belong to is Trainorders.com. 
More of a railfaning site but there are many ex SP guys there and they post some interesting SP history.

Magic


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am partial to MTF but do visit OGR

-Pete


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im active here and participate on some threads. 

kinda feel like you know some of the folks here. even though you've never met. always think i'll meet some of the locals at Allentown but never have. know we're there at same time.

i do sometimes look around on ogr and ctt to see whats interesting.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*One Ring to Rule Them All!!*

There can only be one...and MTF is "My Precious"!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cole226 said:


> always think i'll meet some of the locals at Allentown but never have.


If you get up early, there's a breakfast at the Hamilton Family Diner that's pretty popular.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I used to go to OGR forum every day, but haven't looked at it in months now. I sometimes look in on CTT. This forum pretty much provides everything I need and seems by far to have the best O-Gauge, which is primarily what I do.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Model Railroad Hobbyist, Model Railroader/Trains.com, occasionally this forum and Model Railroad Forums and The Rustbucket/Weathering Shop, less often the Atlas Rescue forum.

Plus a slew of YahooGroups lists and two or three facebook groups.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Classic Toy Trains rarely, but always here.

Was OGR but no more. Too drama-Queen there.
(That's not intended for you, John!)


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

MRLdave said:


> I visit here daily, but I model N, and there isn't a lot of N scale activity on this site, so I also visit 2 n scale forums.


I also am on these 2 other forums 

Hi Dave


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lately, I'm only here and on Modelrailroadhobbyist.

I'm still a member of the Model Railroader forum, but there are too many rivet counters and folks who play "You're not a REAL model railroader if (or unless)...." for my taste there. Add in numerous "the hobby is dying" and "the hobby is too expensive" threads and there just wasn't much worth actually discussing there.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Other Train Forums*

In addition to Model Train Forum I'm also on The Railroad Forum, Trainboard and Modelrailroader Forum.
Mostly on Trainboard and The Railroad Forum daily as Mr. SP
I have met three from The Railroad Forum in person. it was good to finally meet after all the posts and E-mails.
There is Candy Streeter on Trainboard that I would like to mee too.
Her model work is fantastic:appl: Maybe I could learn some tricks from her.
I'm in northwest Oregon so if anybody is coming my way PM me


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

Having only resumed the hobby this year, I am only signed up at two places:

MRH, and here

Also, I browse the model trains subreddit. (I originally joined Reddit for my geocaching hobby.)

I find the forums here easier to use (both from a new post standpoint as well as archived/older information) than MRH let alone the few times I've poked at MRR and Trains.com.

Y'all seem a lot more newbie friendly too ;-)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We do our best to be friendly here.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I also visit/contribute to other model sites, planes, cars, sci-fi etc. depending mostly on what I am working on at any given moment.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

TCA_MG, OGR Buildingsandstructures, SuperOtrack, MTF, Several Facebook forums and occasionally, a few music forums. 
Don


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Model Train Journal is my favorite followed by Model Train Forum and O Scale Trains.
I am also registered on OGR, CTT and several others that I read occasionaly usually when referenced by someone on MTJ or MTF. The OGR policy of deleting references to other forums is,IMO, a detriment to the hobby.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

About 6 MRR forums, 2 weathering forums, 1 airbrush forum and and 3 groups over on Yahoo...plus I follow some MRR blogs....but I only visit about 3 on a daily basis


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Several FB forums, OGR, this one and TCA_MG. TCA_MG is the one I'm most active on. Since 2006, we've done a sifferent Weaver Models club car until Weaver closed. We're considering a die cast vehicle while waiting for Lionel to tool up for a steam era double door NKP box car from the former Weaver tooling. That may not be until 2018.
Don


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

I check O Gauge Hobbyist each morning (very little activity), Trainboard (almost no O posts), OGR from time to time and N-Scale.org. I used to be very active in N scale and still participate there. MTF has become my main forum. I'm also on facebook, mostly to keep in touch with friends.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just here...

When I got serious about model railroading, I visited several forums for a couple of weeks, then picked the one that I liked the best. No time for more than one forum. I'd rather work on the layout.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

I am registered to mainly "O" gauge forums...the most active ones being this one and OGR...less active MTJ, and "almost dead" CTT. 
For a number of reasons, I drop in on ORG much less often these days (mainly "moderator toadies" and advertisers starting threads to push products).

I also belong to forums dealing with the shooting sports (guns and archery).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

4/5/16


Don F said:


> TCA_MG, OGR Buildingsandstructures, SuperOtrack, MTF, Several Facebook forums and occasionally, a few music forums.
> Don


4/30/16


Don F said:


> Several FB forums, OGR, this one and TCA_MG. TCA_MG is the one I'm most active on. Since 2006, we've done a sifferent Weaver Models club car until Weaver closed. We're considering a die cast vehicle while waiting for Lionel to tool up for a steam era double door NKP box car from the former Weaver tooling. That may not be until 2018.
> Don



You forgot "a few music forums" in the latest.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I only go here for trains. Too many forums hurts the brain and the eyes. I'm on one other forum that isn't related to hobby, and that's it.

-J.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

I lurked here for years before joining earlier this year. I regularly visit 5 other model train forums and I am most active on ModelRailroadForum. 
Willie


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I spend a lot of 'forum time' on the Tyco Depot. It's a great laid-back site that isn't Tyco-only. Lots of older stuff.
There are some other good sites I've found but I don't have time to do more than one or two!


----------

